# I need help with a photography website, please.



## AmberLynneParker (Jul 30, 2013)

I am starting to get back into photography, but i am still quite an amateur. I am young and just recently got a good camera. So, here is my website. I would like some constructive criticism on my photos and website, but please remember that I know I am an amateur and it does not help when people just tell me that I will never be successful. Any advise would be very much appreciated. 

Amber Lynne Photography

Some things I already know/believe are...
I need more photos
My website is only as good as its worst photo
Some photos may be considered "heavy edits" but I personally like them and still consider them art.

I am a photographer for fun. I do not plan to make photography my profession, because I do not want what I love to be turned into worry.
Thanks for any help you may bring me


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 30, 2013)

Make all the prints the same size. Jumping around in size is very distracting.
If you can't identify an obvious center of interest in the picture, take it out.  Several of the 'foliage' shots are more background than anything else.

There aren't enough 'impact' shots yet.


----------



## AmberLynneParker (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks! That never crossed my mind. What size do you think they should be?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 30, 2013)

Little pictures never impressed anyone - because there is always the lurking question of why you didn't make them larger.

To be honest, as I said before, once/if you remove the pointless ones, there aren't enough good shots to make up a website.
Stop worrying about the web site and take more pictures.


----------



## AmberLynneParker (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, it's not like I'm not still taking pictures  But thanks for your help


----------



## tirediron (Jul 30, 2013)

To be honest, I found the 'site a bit confusing.  Generally simple and clean works a LOT better, as Lew mentioned, images all the same size, etc.  There are lots of applications that will generate web galleries for you, and Lightroom has a built-in module to do that.  If all you want to do is showcase your work, I think facebook is a MUCH better avenue than a Wix 'site.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jul 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> To be honest, I found the 'site a bit confusing.  Generally simple and clean works a LOT better, as Lew mentioned, images all the same size, etc.  There are lots of applications that will generate web galleries for you, and Lightroom has a built-in module to do that.  If all you want to do is showcase your work, I think facebook is a MUCH better avenue than a Wix 'site.



True. I tried Wix - it's really appealing at first because it's flash based and everything is already made, but I think going through GoDaddy and just designing the site yourself can be much better. In addition to my site, I have my Facebook page. 'Site has all my professional/best photos, whereas Facebook has a lot of personal stuff too, and is more emotive to my viewers. By no means think you shouldn't have a website though. The main reason I have mine is just because I wanted one and there's nothing wrong with that. As always, keep shooting! Good luck


----------



## AmberLynneParker (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks everybody! I'm making a better Facebook page right now, because my first one was very sloppy and unprofessional.


----------

